# Which Clinic?



## Pixie Lolly (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone, My partner and I have just found out that we are getting our IVF treatment funded by nhs. We live in Luton so have been given a choice of a couple of clinics. Our consultant is pushing us towards Oxford but we also like the sound of Bourne Hall.

Has anyone had treatment in either of these 2 clinics and could recommend them?

Pixie Lolly


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you checked out the HFEA website to look at their success rates?

That, and people's experiences would pursade me as to which clinic.

Good lukc - and well done on getting NHS funding too!



karen


----------



## Me and Her (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Pixie Lolly,

we are being treated at Bourn Hall. It is a gorgeous place and the nurses are all lovely. We found the consultant that we saw to be a bit difficult to talk to and they are very geared up for IVF rather than IUI (which is what we are hoping to have). That said, I would reccomment them as everyone bar the consultant has been great. We are having a follow up consultation soon - with a different consultant!

Best of luck,

El. xx


----------

